# Verbindung zu TP177A geht nicht!



## seppl88 (18 Dezember 2010)

hallo alle zusammen,

habe mir für private Zwecke ein Touch Panel TP177A bestellt, doch ich bekomme keine Verbindung über MPI hin.
Ich habe dazu eine CPU 314 1AE04-0AB0 und auf meinen Rechner habe ich WinCC Flexible 2008 SP1.
Adressen sind wie folgt vergeben
Rechner Adresse 1, CPU 2, TP 3
Bei der Diagnose erkennt der Rechner auch das TP und es ist alles ok.
aber sobald ich in WinCC was transferieren will kommt immer der Fehler "Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, Über prüfen sie Schnittstellen, Baudrate, Kabel etc.
Busabschlusswiderstände stehen bei CPU und TP auf ON. Hab die auch schon mal umgestellt und da ging es auch nicht.
Hab dann die CPU mit Kabel und allen mal mit auf Arbeit genommen um zu schauen ob alles in Ordnung ist. Dort hab ich ein TP177B Color angeschlossen und es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert.
Ich wollte dann in WinCC über Transfer das Betriebssystem aktualisieren, aber das geht auch nicht, da keine Verbindung zu Stande kommt.
Ich steh echt langsam aufn Schlauch.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus. 

Gruß seppl88


----------



## netmaster (18 Dezember 2010)

Was ist bei den Transfereinstellungen in deinem TP eingestell?


----------



## ross (18 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
...ich klicke mich da auch rein da ich auch keine verbindung zu meiner TP177A aufbauen kann. Es ist mein (abgesehen von der Schule) mein erstes Projekt mit TP - also bitte um etwas geduld.
Meine HW: CPU312IFM, CP342-5
MPI-USB Adapter, Profibuskabel mit 2 Stecker (Wiederstände auf ON)
AdressenG-MPI 1, CPU-MPI 2, CP-MPI 3, CP-Profibus 2, TP-MPI 2.
Software: Step7 5.4, WinCC Flex 08.
Das hier habe ich schon probiert - ohne erfolg.

Anleitung wie folgt:
Wie folgt die Einstellungen treffen:
Am TP im Control Panel unter Channel 2: MPI/Profibus aktiviert und unter Advanced die Geschwindigkeit und die Adresse eingestellt. (z.B. 1,5MBit und Adresse 5)
Herauszufinden sind Adresse und Geschwindigkeit im WinCC Projekt unter "Kommunikation/Verbindungen".
Ausserdem muss darauf geachtet werden ob "Der einzige Master am Bus" aktiviert ist oder nicht,

Im Simatic Manager die PG/PC Schnittstelle auf PC Adapter PROFIBUS gestellt und unter Eigenschaften wieder die selbe Konfig wie am TP eingestellt.
Also Geschwindigkeit. Die Adresse muss hier allerdings auf 0 bleiben.
Im Karteireiter "Lokaler Anschluss" auf USB gestellt.
Im ProSave hab ich noch das Betriebsystem aktualisiert. Gerätetyp wählen und MPI/ Profibus DP wählen. Dann unter OS Update den Gerätestatus abfragen und kontrollieren
ob die Verbindung funktioniert. Danach noch auf Update OS klicken. Das Betriebssystem des TP wird aktualiesirt.
Im WinCC dann unter Projekt/Transfer/Transfereinstellungen die MPI/DP Schnittstelle gewählt und die Adresse eingestellt (z.b. 5).
Dann die Benuterzverwaltung überschreib en und Datensätze überschreiben häckchen aktiviert.
Und rüberspielen.

...keine verbindung über profibus oder direkt mit MPI adapter möglich.
jetzt muß ich sie um eine kleine anleitung bitten - Forum habe ich schon durch, aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden...


----------



## seppl88 (18 Dezember 2010)

also in meinen TP ist MPI eingestellt, adresse 3 und 187,5 kbits, in meiner CPU ist MPI eingestellt, vernetzt JA mit Adresse 2 und auf meinen PG ist MPI eingestellt mit Adresse 1, PG/PC ist einziger Master eingestellt und auch 187,5 kbits.


----------



## jabba (18 Dezember 2010)

Wichtig ist:

- am Panel bei den Einstellungen auch einen Haken bei Remote (Fernsteuerung) machen, sonst muß man am Panel den Transfermodus selber starte
-Beim Transfer in WinCCFlex darauf achten welche Adresse eingestellt ist.

Wenn wie oben beschrieben das Panel die 3 als Adresse haben soll, ist das Panel voreingestellt auf 1. Beim ersten Transfer muß man am Panel die Adresse ändern, oder in Flex als Ziel die Adresse 1 angeben. Nach dem Transfer hat das OP dann die Adresse 3 (wie im Projekt angegeben) , bei weiteren Transfers muß man als Ziel also nun die 3 angeben.

Die Unterschiedlichen Angaben zu Ist-Adresse (Ziel beim Transfer)2 und Solladresse (Eingabe im Projekt) sind notwendig um einem Panel eine neue Adresse mitteilen zu können.


----------



## ross (18 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wichtig ist:
> 
> - am Panel bei den Einstellungen auch einen Haken bei Remote (Fernsteuerung) machen, sonst muß man am Panel den Transfermodus selber starte



habe gemacht - und verbindung mit OS update hat geklappt 
TP war direkt über MPI adapter mit PC verbunden.
auch Transfer von WinCC hat funktioniert
DANKESCHÖN
Wie soll ich vorgehen wenn die CPU ins Spiel kommt?
verbindung über profibus? HW konfiguration? (TP177A ist nicht aufgelistet)
MPI oder Profibus?


----------



## buggy (18 Dezember 2010)

Wenn du Tippfunktionen hast für einen Einrichtbetrieb nimmst du besser Profibus -> Paneltastereingänge im Hardwaremanager konfigurieren. (sicherer)
Sonst reicht MPI und du brauchst nichts weiter zu konfigurieren.


----------



## ross (18 Dezember 2010)

es ist alles nur für übungszwecke aufgebaut.
wenn es alles über profibus laufen soll dann:
MPI adapter in CPU312IFM - MPI adresse 2, 
Profibus läuft über CP342-5 - MPI adresse 3, Profibus 2, als DP-Master,
TP177 Profibusadresse 4....???
...aber in HW konfig. ist kein TP177A


----------



## jabba (18 Dezember 2010)

buggy schrieb:


> Wenn du Tippfunktionen hast für einen Einrichtbetrieb nimmst du besser Profibus -> Paneltastereingänge im Hardwaremanager konfigurieren. (sicherer)
> Sonst reicht MPI und du brauchst nichts weiter zu konfigurieren.


 
Kannst Du das mal genau erklären, warum an einem TP die Tasten über Profibus sicherer laufen sollten ?

@Ross,
das Panel wird nicht in der Hardwareconfig der S7 angezeigt.
Du musst aber in der Hardwareconfig des Panels dieses mit dem Profibus verbinden.

Wenn aus Verkabelungstechnischen oder Zyklisch keine Anfoderungen bestehen das Panel am Profibus zu betreiben , dann verwende ich eher MPI für das Panel. Dann hängt meist nur das Panel am MPI und wird nicht durch fehler am Bus gestört, ich kann dann also ohne Probleme alle Fehler am Bus anzeigen, ohne das die Verbindung zum Panel selber gestört werden sollte.


----------



## ross (18 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> @Ross,
> das Panel wird nicht in der Hardwareconfig der S7 angezeigt.
> Du musst aber in der Hardwareconfig des Panels dieses mit dem Profibus verbinden.



wenn das Panel nicht angezeit wird wie soll ich ihm dann verbinden?


----------



## the_elk (18 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
hatten da auch schon Probleme. Bei uns musste die PG/PC-Schnittstelle auch immer auf MPI eingestellt werden. Auto funktionierte nicht.

Gruß


----------



## jabba (19 Dezember 2010)

ross schrieb:


> wenn das Panel nicht angezeit wird wie soll ich ihm dann verbinden?



Das Panel wird in der Hardwaerconfig von WinCCFlex verbunden !



Dort klickst du auf Konfiguration



Hier stellst du deine Panel Adresse ein und verbindest es mit dem Netz z.B. MPI.

In WinCCFlex muß die Verbindung nun auftauchen.


----------



## buggy (19 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal genau erklären, warum an einem TP die Tasten über Profibus sicherer laufen sollten ?
> 
> Bei einer MPI-Verbindung könnte es passieren, dass ein vom HMI gesetztes Tasterbit in der SPS gesetzt bleibt, wenn du eine Tastfunktion ausführst und dann die MPI-Verbindung abbricht. Wenn du einen zyklischen Datenaustausch der Direkttasten über Profibus benutzt, bekommst du einen Busfehler und die Direkttaster-Eingänge vom HMI werden gelöscht (also sicherer).


----------



## ross (19 Dezember 2010)

über CPU/MPI funktioniert, aber über CP342-5/MPI nicht??
mein soll...MPI Adapter in CPU, Profibuskabel verbindet CP mit TP,

wie kann ich die CPU Uhr mit TP synchronisieren? eine option in Eigenschaften/CPU habe ich gefunden -Diagnose/Uhr/auf MPI, aber da fehlt noch was??


----------



## jabba (19 Dezember 2010)

buggy schrieb:


> jabba schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kannst Du das mal genau erklären, warum an einem TP die Tasten über Profibus sicherer laufen sollten ?
> ...


----------



## jabba (19 Dezember 2010)

ross schrieb:


> über CPU/MPI funktioniert, aber über CP342-5/MPI nicht??
> mein soll...MPI Adapter in CPU, Profibuskabel verbindet CP mit TP,
> 
> wie kann ich die CPU Uhr mit TP synchronisieren? eine option in Eigenschaften/CPU habe ich gefunden -Diagnose/Uhr/auf MPI, aber da fehlt noch was??



Der CP muß konfiguriert werden, z.b. als DP Master und dann mit Profibus verbinden, dann in winccflex das panel mit dem CP verbinden.


----------



## ross (19 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Der CP muß konfiguriert werden, z.b. als DP Master und dann mit Profibus verbinden, dann in winccflex das panel mit dem CP verbinden.



Ich glaube, das ich es schon gestern so probiert ohne erfolg?! -jetzt läuft. Danke für eure Hilfe.

@JABBA - dein Anhang kann ich leider nicht öffnen - andere version??
meine einstellungen: s.Anhang

wie kann ich noch die Uhr synchronisieren?


----------



## seppl88 (20 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wichtig ist:
> 
> - am Panel bei den Einstellungen auch einen Haken bei Remote (Fernsteuerung) machen, sonst muß man am Panel den Transfermodus selber starte
> 
> ...


----------



## jabba (20 Dezember 2010)

ross schrieb:


> wie kann ich noch die Uhr synchronisieren?



wer ist Master wer ist Slave ?

Wenn z.B. die Uhrzeit der SPS als Master für das panel gelten soll, so wird eine Bereichszeiger unter Verbindungen angelegt.


> Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung"
> 
> Funktion
> Dieser Bereichszeiger wird für die Übertragung von Datum und Uhrzeit von der  Steuerung zum Bediengerät verwendet. Sie setzen diesen Bereichszeiger ein, wenn  die Steuerung Master für die Zeit ist.
> ...


Andersherum schreibt das Panel in einen DB (Nach Taste oder über z.B. Zeit (alle Stunde oder so)
Diesen Eintrag im DB kann man dann zum stellen der SPS Zeit nehmen.


> Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit"
> 
> Funktion
> Dieser Bereichszeiger wird für die Übertragung von Datum und Uhrzeit von dem  Bediengerät zur Steuerung verwendet.
> ...


----------



## ross (20 Dezember 2010)

Bereichzeiger war das suchwort, -das hat google ausgespuckt
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=36049753&load=treecontent〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


.....wer ist Master wer ist Slave ?.... CP432 habe ich in HW konfig. als DP-Master gesetzt


----------

